
Reddit plans to rewrite its website in 2017 - panic
https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/5q4qmg/out_with_2016_in_with_2017/
======
wyldfire
> One project I would like to preview is a rewrite of the desktop website. It
> is a long time coming. The desktop website has not meaningfully changed in
> many years;

IMO it's not broken and shouldn't be fixed. I've used reddit pretty regularly
since before they had comments. The only feature I think I'd like now is for
it to remember collapsed threads (like HN does).

~~~
Terr_
I worry they're gonna repeat Digg's mistakes somehow, dressing everything up
and coincidentally increasing their ad/sponsored zones. The minimal comment-
and-reply-focused experience is the reason I use Reddit.

~~~
brianwawok
That's how the mobile is already. More pictures less content.

------
I_am_neo
To bad they can't rewrite their mods and admins, thats where I would start.

~~~
astrodust
Unfortunately it was the mods and admins that rewrote the company and cemented
their place as kings of the burning trash pile that is Reddit.

It used to be a much more civilized place, but over time kingdoms were
established, trolls grew in numbers, and now, yikes. Even living in a sub-sub-
Reddit doesn't isolate you from the occasional incursion.

